
Ask HN: What is the name of the online text game that was on HN a few months ago - Immortalin
A few months ago I saw an online text&#x2F;interactive fiction game on HN but I just can&#x27;t find the link again. The website had a white background and was of a minimalistic design. It had an almost-gothic style flowery decoration near the borders. Does anyone have the link?
======
codegeek
this one ?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5961205](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5961205)

~~~
Immortalin
Nope, white background. Minimalistic design

------
Immortalin
the site design was something like this: [https://www.binaryturf.com/wp-
content/uploads/2011/08/twiste...](https://www.binaryturf.com/wp-
content/uploads/2011/08/twisted-intellect.png)

------
brudgers
Nethack?

~~~
Immortalin
Nope. It was a relatively new game. I recall that the link on HN was to a blog
review of it and not a direct link.

